# What does the term "Red Panty Night" mean?



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a feeling Conor said something clever with his "Red Panty Night" punchline.

What does it mean?

:confused02:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Trix said:


> I have a feeling Conor said something clever with his "Red Panty Night" punchline.
> 
> What does it mean?
> 
> :confused02:


He saying that she (RDA's) wife keeps the red panties in the draw for special occasions.

By RDA fighting Conor he is saying that it is a special occasion and his misses will break out the red panties... and a good night of sex will follow (reward sex).

By red panties he means sexy underwear.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Spite said:


> He saying that she (RDA's) wife keeps the red panties in the draw for special occasions.
> 
> By RDA fighting Conor he is saying that it is a special occasion and his misses will break out the red panties... and a good night of sex will follow (reward sex).
> 
> By red panties he means sexy underwear.


Wait. Aren't red panties what women wear when they're on their period? Its like a variation of the Game of Thrones joke where the captain of the pirate ship wears red so his men won't see him bleeding?

edit - I'm wondering if there's something I'm missing to this. Conor says somewhat brutal and nasty things, sometimes. There could be a snake in the grass hidden meaning somewhere.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Trix said:


> Wait. Aren't red panties what women wear when they're on their period? Its like a variation of the Game of Thrones joke where the captain of the pirate ship wears red so his men won't see him bleeding?
> 
> edit - I'm wondering if there's something I'm missing to this. Conor says somewhat brutal and nasty things, sometimes. There could be a snake in the grass hidden meaning somewhere.


No, he said to RDA something along the lines of -

"Babe we've done it. I've got the McGregor fight. Conor McGregor is going to make us rich, break out the red panties"

It was just Conors humour. He's saying that his wife will be so pleased with him, he'll get some sex.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Yup Spite gets it, it wasn't an insult it was self aggrandizement.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Trix said:


> Wait. Aren't red panties what women wear when they're on their period? Its like a variation of the Game of Thrones joke where the captain of the pirate ship wears red so his men won't see him bleeding?
> 
> edit - I'm wondering if there's something I'm missing to this. Conor says somewhat brutal and nasty things, sometimes. There could be a snake in the grass hidden meaning somewhere.


Your just confusing Conor with Trump!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Yup Spite gets it, it wasn't an insult it was self *aggrandizement*.


Word of the day, I actually had to look that one up. :thumbsup:


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Trix said:


> I have a feeling Conor said something clever with his "Red Panty Night" punchline.
> 
> What does it mean?
> 
> :confused02:


Ask your dad.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

Change "red" to "fancy" or "sexy" and it means the same thing.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Trix said:


> I have a feeling Conor said something clever













....no. Maybe someday.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> ....no. Maybe someday.


How many decades has it been since you last experienced a red panty night?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It's no pantie night every night around here but we're thinking of getting some red crotchless for fight night.











.......still negotiating who's going to wear them


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> It's no pantie night every night around here but we're thinking of getting some red crotchless for fight night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dog?


----------

